# Looking for stud for my african pygmy hedgehog



## AmySaur (Jan 27, 2012)

Have a 21 month old female african pygmy hedgehog. Looking for a stud  Will try and get a photo of her up


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Amy have you perviously bread her? if not their hips fuse at around the 1 year mark making it impossible for them to give birth. 

Also I'm afraid most reputable breeders just wont stud their hedgehogs there pets first and the risk of catching something or having a fight it too high. Would you not consider getting your own male?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

If she has not already had a litter I would not breed her. Anything past 12 months for a first litter is dangerous! 

Also as already said, most good breeders will not stud their hogs out for many reasons 1 is it would spread conditions such as mites and ring worm. 

I strongly suggest just enjoying her as a pet.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

has she been bred before? 21 months is much too old to be having a first litter
also do you know her FULL genetic history? where did you get her from? the risk of WHS is increadably high these days if breeding animals of unkown backgrounds, if you got her from a breeder your best bet would be to ask her if she knows of a compatable male, if you didnt, then under no circumstances should she ever be bred

also if she hasnt had a litter before, you should not even think about breeding her now as she is too old


----------



## AmySaur (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh really? I was told she could start breeding at 18 months :/ Yeah maybe I should look that up a bit more. Thanks for the advice


----------

